# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل تشخیصdefault printer

## ayani2002

من یک پروژه دارم که با asp.net2 نوشته شده وبرای گزارشات از crystal report viewer استفاده کردم دکمه چاپگری در crystal report viewe وجود دارد یکبار دیگر صفحه را در acrobat باز می کند و از acrobat باید چاپ بگیرم برای رفع این مشکل من یک button روی فرمم قرار دادم و برای آن کد نوشتم تا مستقیما با زدن دکمه اطلاعات crytal report viewerبه چاپگر ارسال شود در حالت local درست کار می کند واطلاعات به چاپگر پیش فرض فرستاده می شود ولی بعد از publish روی اینترنت با مشکل تشخیص چاپگر پیش فرض مواجه می شود حتی با استفاده از defaultprintersetting نام چاپگر پیش فرض را مشخص می کنم که باز در حالت local درست است و در اینترنت درست تشخیص داده نمی شود من از چه دستوری برای تشخیص printerپیش فرض استفاده کنم که در اینترنت هم درست کار کند ویا از چه دستوری استفاده کنم تا با زدن دکمه چاپ لیست چاپگرهای موجود نمایش داده شود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

از راهنمایی شما متشکرم

----------


## Aidin

Print کردن به ASP.NET ربطی نداره و این جور اعمال مربوط به Browser هستش.

----------


## mahdi_farhani

دوست عزیز اگر تو بخش کریستال پرسیده بودی خیلی بهتر بود ، باید از فایل Print.Cab استفاده کنی ، این یک Activex هست که به شما اجازه میده با استفاده از دکمه Print خوده Viewver چاپ کنید . و همچنین پرینتر مورد نظر خود را انتخاب کنید ، حتی اگر پیرنتر روی شبکه نصب شده باشد ........
فایل Print.cab هم در بخش کریستال هست ، و نحوه استفاده از آن هم به همین شکل .

----------


## ayani2002

من فایل printcontrol.cab را دارم و به webconfig هم کدهای لازم را اضافه کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری باید از این فایل استفاده کنم و به کجا add  باید باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Aidin

> *فایل Print.cab هم در بخش کریستال هست ، و نحوه استفاده از آن هم به همین شکل .*


...........

----------


## ayani2002

میشه لطف کنین بگین دقیقا کجا نحوه استفاده از این فایل توضیح داده شده؟؟؟

----------


## Aidin

https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=812347

----------


## ayani2002

مسیر داده شده اشتباه است

----------


## el_abdollahi

توی پوشه سایتت . (اونجایی که وب.کانفیگ هست ) یه پوشه به اسم print (یا هر چی دلت میخواد )بساز و فایل cab رو توی اون بزار . بعد توی وب کانفیگ این کد رو بزار :

<businessObjects>
<crystalReports>
<printControl>
<add key="url" value="http://yoursite/print/PrintControl.cab" />
</printControl>
</crystalReports>
</businessObjects>

----------


## pourhabibi

سلام
میشه لطفا کدا رو واسم میل کنی؟

من نمی دونم چی کار کنم؟! چون وقتی از print cntrol استفاده می کنم، هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته و پرینت اجام نمی شه
poorhabibi_t@yahoo.com
تو رو خدا کمکم کن!

----------


## el_abdollahi

سلام . 
حواست باشه توی این روش باید هر دفعه توی page_load , گزارشت رو بایند کنی .
در ضمن این دفعه کد web.config  رو گذاشت . یه نگاه بنداز.

----------


## pourhabibi

سلام!
من باز یه مشکل پیدا کردم! دیروز که شما این کدهارو بهبم گفتی، من ازش استفاده کردم! حتی روی اینترنتم پرینت انجام میشد! اما امروز که خواستن پرینت بگیرم، حتی box ای رو که برای انتخاب پرینتر ها هست رو نمی یاره! من باید چی کار کنم؟! من کدهایی رو که توی web configam گذاشتم اینجا می ذارم! تو رو خدا راهنماییم کن!

<configSections>
<sectionGroupname="businessObjects">
<sectionGroupname="crystalReports">
<sectionname="printControl"type="System.Configuration.NameValueSectionHandler, System, Version=1.0.3300.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089, Custom=null"/>
</sectionGroup>
</sectionGroup>
</configSections>

<businessObjects>
<crystalReports>
<printControl>

<addkey="url"value="http://myserver/Bin/PrintControl.cab"/>
</printControl>
</crystalReports>
</businessObjects>

----------


## ali_mp64

اگه امكان داره اين كدا رو روي تاپيك قرار بدين تا همه استفاده كنن .

----------


## leilav_1984

من وقتی قسمتهای گفته شده رو به web.config اضافه می کنم error میگیرم  :متعجب:

----------


## el_abdollahi

ميشه بگين چه error اي ميگيرين؟
فكر نكنم كسي اينجا علم غيب داشته باشه!!!

----------

